# Anyone ever feel like crap on this?



## Nyde (Apr 13, 2014)

Levitra? 

I feel fine taking Viagra, but feel F'ING TERRIBLE when I take Cialis.  It's the reason why I won't take it anymore. I get massive leg cramps, my lower back aches and this general feeling of malaise for days, just downright awful! The dose I take does NOT matter. I can take 5mgs and still experience the same feelings. 

Have NEVER taken Levitra before, but I wanted to try it out. Does anyone know if Levitra causes the same feelings like that of Cialis? Has ANYONE here that has used Levitra felt "bad" while on it? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 13, 2014)

No. But viagra gives me a bad headache...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 13, 2014)

I find levitra to be closer to viagra . Cialis gives me a pretty piercing headache , and I have felt leg cramps from them but its dose dependant for me .

  Do you have any Melanotan ?   Take a little levitra or viagra, 40-50mcg of melanotan and I assure you you will be hard as steel !   A natural male enhancement is actually watermellon .  Eat a big wedge .


----------



## Nyde (Apr 13, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> I find levitra to be closer to viagra . Cialis gives me a pretty piercing headache , and I have felt leg cramps from them but its dose dependant for me .
> 
> Do you have any Melanotan ?   Take a little levitra or viagra, 40-50mcg of melanotan and I assure you you will be hard as steel !   A natural male enhancement is actually watermellon .  Eat a big wedge .



Melanotan makes me sick to my stomach, even at 0.5mgs


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 13, 2014)

yes melanotan doesnt feel good to my stomach, you definitely need to get used to it.  Also .5 mgs is a really big dose are you sure you are dosing it right ?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 13, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> yes melanotan doesnt feel good to my stomach, you definitely need to get used to it.  Also .5 mgs is a really big dose are you sure you are dosing it right ?



  Sorry my mistake !!!   .5 mg is what I dose at, I was thinking 1 mg bottles vs 10 .  Again, my mistake.


----------



## Nyde (Apr 13, 2014)

sneedham said:


> No. But viagra gives me a bad headache...
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



So you're saying that levitra doesn't give you headaches???


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 13, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Sorry my mistake !!!   .5 mg is what I dose at, I was thinking 1 mg bottles vs 10 .  Again, my mistake.



Uh....  isn't .5 mg the same as .5 mgs?  I assume you mean mcg?


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope you mean mcg. If you're dosing a 1/2 mg at a time that's 500 mcg. No wonder you're getting a sick stomach.  I cant tolerate but  about .2 mgs (same as 2 ius or 200 mcgs)  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 14, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Uh.... isn't .5 mg the same as .5 mgs? I assume you mean mcg?



 Yeah up above I did say MCGs , and although .5 mgs is a big dose  40-50 mcgs like I had mentioned above is miniscule. 50 mcg = .05 mgs

 .5 mgs should be worked up to though, not an introductory dose.


----------



## Nyde (Apr 16, 2014)

So should I go ahead and buy me some Levitra? Will I get sick off of it like Cialis? Im fine on Viagra, but damn awful on Cialis!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 16, 2014)

I pop an agent steel(cialis and viagra mix) every now and again but never get anything but boners from it.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 16, 2014)

Nyde said:


> So you're saying that levitra doesn't give you headaches???



Sorry I meant no I have never tried lavitra... 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 16, 2014)

Viagra fine. cialis head aches with bigger dose. Levitra like viagra. Maybe 25% less effective but no sides. Mt1 is the shit for bonners.  So is halo. Proviron may be the best at a big boy dose.


----------



## Little BamBam (Apr 16, 2014)

No issues with cialis. Viagra gives me head aches and vision is hard to focus


----------



## s2h (Apr 16, 2014)

Take some sudafed 30-45 min prior to any of the boner meds and your headache will go bye bye....all those drugs effect you the same way as if you had sinus problems/headaches...works like a.charm...boner and no headache...


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cialis and Viagra both work great for me, sometimes I get a stuffy nose though


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 16, 2014)

Cialis had me walking around a mall with my girl and my dick tucked all day. Haha shit works like crazy


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 16, 2014)

Stuffy nose and headaches seem to be the most common side effects of PDE-5 inhibitors. I take a tramadol when dosing Cia or Via (I used to take two Motrin before the CKD diagnosis).
s2h is right, if you take a sudafed (I take Claratin) when dosing you probably won't get as stuffy.

As far as MT2 goes, many people experience nausea when using it at any dose. .5mg (one half milligram) is equal to 500mcg and is a common dose. It's what I take for maintenance. When starting MT2 I may take up to 2mg until I reach the desired skin tone.
If you reconstitute your MT2 10mg vial with 1ml bac water you can use a U-100 insulin pin and every 5iu will equal .5mg...20 doses per vial. Cut the bac water in half for 5mg vials.


----------



## Nyde (Apr 18, 2014)

This was more of a "levitra" question.   Why am I getting so many giving me their opinions and experiences on viagra and cialis???  lmao

Guys! LEVITRA! I asked about Levitra.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Stuffy nose and headaches seem to be the most common side effects of PDE-5 inhibitors. I take a tramadol when dosing Cia or Via (I used to take two Motrin before the CKD diagnosis).
> s2h is right, if you take a sudafed (I take Claratin) when dosing you probably won't get as stuffy.
> 
> As far as MT2 goes, many people experience nausea when using it at any dose. .5mg (one half milligram) is equal to 500mcg and is a common dose. It's what I take for maintenance. When starting MT2 I may take up to 2mg until I reach the desired skin tone.
> If you reconstitute your MT2 10mg vial with 1ml bac water you can use a U-100 insulin pin and every 5iu will equal .5mg...20 doses per vial. Cut the bac water in half for 5mg vials.




I take half that much and still get RED, FLUSHED and sick to my stomach. I hate MT2, but it works incredibly well. Bitter sweet


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 18, 2014)

Nyde said:


> This was more of a "levitra" question. Why am I getting so many giving me their opinions and experiences on viagra and cialis??? lmao
> 
> Guys! LEVITRA! I asked about Levitra.



Wait a minute , did you say you wanted to know about Levitra ? Oh yeah I love Viagra LOLOLOL

 Maybe with all the side tracked thought we better have a thread on ritalin to treat our ADD


----------



## s2h (Apr 18, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Stuffy nose and headaches seem to be the most common side effects of PDE-5 inhibitors. I take a tramadol when dosing Cia or Via (I used to take two Motrin before the CKD diagnosis).
> s2h is right, if you take a sudafed (I take Claratin) when dosing you probably won't get as stuffy.
> 
> As far as MT2 goes, many people experience nausea when using it at any dose. .5mg (one half milligram) is equal to 500mcg and is a common dose. It's what I take for maintenance. When starting MT2 I may take up to 2mg until I reach the desired skin tone.
> If you reconstitute your MT2 10mg vial with 1ml bac water you can use a U-100 insulin pin and every 5iu will equal .5mg...20 doses per vial. Cut the bac water in half for 5mg vials.



Never tried the tramadol trick....


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 18, 2014)

Viagra gives me a stuffy nose and pussy looks bluish and smells like cotton candy.


----------



## Nyde (Apr 18, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Wait a minute , did you say you wanted to know about Levitra ? Oh yeah I love Viagra LOLOLOL
> 
> Maybe with all the side tracked thought we better have a thread on ritalin to treat our ADD



Lmao!


----------



## Nyde (Apr 18, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I take half that much and still get RED, FLUSHED and sick to my stomach. I hate MT2, but it works incredibly well. Bitter sweet



So at what dose do you still get red, flushed? At 250mcgs?


----------



## Nyde (Apr 18, 2014)

So is levitra weaker than viagra? I just wanted to try it because I read  that it doesn't cause sensivitiy issues on the penis like the way  viagra does.


----------



## Nyde (Apr 29, 2014)

I finally got to use this stuff. I like it and I don't like it. 

What I liked about it was that I didn't get red eyes or see everything in blue. I also was able to maintain a more firmer erection and for a more longer period of time. What I also liked was that I was able to reach orgasm whereas with viagra I usually don't. 

What I didn't like about it was that it made my legs and "somewhat" my back ache. The aches even lasted late into the next day! The aches are very similar to the same ones I get when I'm in cialis.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 29, 2014)

Nyde said:


> I finally got to use this stuff. I like it and I don't like it.
> 
> What I liked about it was that I didn't get red eyes or see everything in blue. I also was able to maintain a more firmer erection and for a more longer period of time. What I also liked was that I was able to reach orgasm whereas with viagra I usually don't.
> 
> What I didn't like about it was that it made my legs and "somewhat" my back ache. The aches even lasted late into the next day! The aches are very similar to the same ones I get when I'm in cialis.




I like the being able to finish part.....So it made your junk more sensitive?


----------



## Nyde (Apr 30, 2014)

sneedham said:


> I like the being able to finish part.....So it made your junk more sensitive?



No it didn't, but it didn't make "numb" like the way viagra does.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 1, 2014)

i did not know viagra did that made you last longer i all ways was told it only got it hard did not make you last longer and does not make you horny it just only gets it hard nothing else same with all of those meds. where mt2 gets it hard and makes you horny all so.


----------



## Nyde (May 1, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i did not know viagra did that made you last longer i all ways was told it only got it hard did not make you last longer and does not make you horny it just only gets it hard nothing else same with all of those meds. where mt2 gets it hard and makes you horny all so.



mt2 has never made me horny. It has given me wood and nasty nausea, combined.


----------



## SuperLift (May 1, 2014)

Mt2 can definitely help for the ed! Just started some the other day, wow! Haha


----------



## Nyde (May 2, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Mt2 can definitely help for the ed! Just started some the other day, wow! Haha



How much you take? Surprised you dind't get sick to your stomach. Or did you?


----------



## Big Puppy (May 2, 2014)

Start out real small, slowly increase your dose. A couple weeks in and you won't feel it


----------



## Nyde (May 3, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Start out real small, slowly increase your dose. A couple weeks in and you won't feel it



What's "real small"?


----------



## Big Puppy (May 3, 2014)

Put 2ml in a vial and pin 2-3 iu ed for a week or two and slowly ramp up


----------



## Nyde (May 4, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Put 2ml in a vial and pin 2-3 iu ed for a week or two and slowly ramp up



Wait! Are you talking about Pt-141 or that "tanning" stuff?


----------



## Big Puppy (May 6, 2014)

Sorry I was talking MT2, per previous posts


----------



## Nyde (May 7, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Sorry I was talking MT2, per previous posts



But you have used PT-141, yes?  

So you're all tanned?


----------



## blergs. (May 7, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Yeah up above I did say MCGs , and although .5 mgs is a big dose  40-50 mcgs like I had mentioned above is miniscule. 50 mcg = .05 mgs
> 
> .5 mgs should be worked up to though, not an introductory dose.



my dose for MT2 is 0.4-0.5mg. works well for me. maybe 5min if tummy upset, but goes away.
LOVE MT2... but never noticed anything in relation to boners... just tan... others do though!


----------



## Dannie (May 7, 2014)

In my experience levitra has the same side effects as viagra. 
As for MT2 I've mistaken 10mg vial of MT2 for 10IU HGH. Only found out a week after I've used it.
I pinned 3.33mg IM per day for 3 days in a row. Libido shoot through the roof, I did not get red flushes like I normally do from sub-q, my skin got darker (thats when I realised it was indeed MT2 and not HGH)

For the record I normally use micro doses of MT2, 0.03mg ed works well for getting tanned.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nyde (May 7, 2014)

Dannie said:


> In my experience levitra has the same side effects as viagra.
> As for MT2 I've mistaken 10mg vial of MT2 for 10IU HGH. Only found out a week after I've used it.
> I pinned 3.33mg IM per day for 3 days in a row. Libido shoot through the roof, I did not get red flushes like I normally do from sub-q, my skin got darker (thats when I realised it was indeed MT2 and not HGH)
> 
> ...




It does! But for some reason (remember, this was my first time using levitra) I wasn't so dead and numb in the penis with levitra as I am with viagra. I was actually able to reach orgasm. Usually on viagra I can last like 2 hours straight and then just give up because I get bored. LOL  On levitra, I was actually able to reach orgasm in a normal amount of time and it felt great.


----------



## Big Puppy (May 7, 2014)

Nyde said:


> But you have used PT-141, yes?
> 
> So you're all tanned?



I did try pt-141 but got the same flushing and nausea as MT2.  Never tried it again.

I was so tan at one point black people would comment how I was darker than them. No shit


----------



## Nyde (May 8, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I did try pt-141 but got the same flushing and nausea as MT2.  Never tried it again.
> 
> I was so tan at one point black people would comment how I was darker than them. No shit




Wait, wait wait....so you DO get sick and nauseas from MT2, yes?   

So why use it? To get sick and nauseas?!  Doesn't make sense. How can even feel the mood for sex feeling all ....sick!?


----------



## Big Puppy (May 8, 2014)

If you take too much, yes you'll get sick. Sometime in the first week or two you could get a little sick.  Here is how it's done to prevent this:
1. 2ml in vial
2. 2iu pin at night right before bed and after food
3. Over the next couple weeks as your tolerance goes up, you can slowly raise the dose.

This is how you do it with minimal sides.  After a while you won't get sick at all.
You might get slightly, slightly sick at first.  No big deal


----------

